# Soundstream Home amp!



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

I never knew sound stream made home amps. Does anybody have any experience with them? Are they any good?

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?ampstran&1209759045


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Back in the day, Krell had a partnership with SS. It might be a Krell with a SS shroud.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooh, nice. Too bad I don't need it ...or have the money for it


----------

